

Touch Screen BlackBerry to Take on the iPhone in 2008? - AZA43
http://advice.cio.com/al_sacco/rim_touch_screen_blackberry_9000_coming_in_08
This blog post includes an image and technical specifications for what could be the first touch screen BlackBerry from Research In Motion (RIM).
======
mrtron
Firstly, the BB is not going to get rid of the keypad like that mockup. It is
far more likely they add touchscreen and leave the keypad.

Secondly, they aren't going to go all out with touch the way Apple did. Their
entire OS is geared to the keyboard with a few clicks of the pearl.

Lastly, the actual portion of the market they compete at is quite small.

